# My Milkstand



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Just wanted to share pictures of the milkstand that DH and I built this weekend. We kind of just made it up as we went along, looking at a couple of pictures for reference when we needed to. I think it came out really well and I can hardly wait to put in into use next week! :thumb:


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

Thats awesome looking my Nubian doe Juliet broke mine last time I had her up there she pushed so hard forward she ripped the screws out of the wood :roll: (She was terrified of people when I got her so she's still a work in progress) Yours look alot more sturdy than mine, being new to goats I seriously underestimated their strength. Not again though I'm having my husband make me one out of metal..... We'll see how that works out in the end


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Thanks! I hope it holds up well. My husband kind of "over builds", so I am pretty hopeful. I bet your metal one will be awesome... can't wait to see pictures of it when it's done!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

I just hate the constant taking apart to remodify it. I used the fiasco farm plan (kind of) but the headgate wasn't thick enough. So i doubled it, gluing and screwing the layers together, and then cutting the new piece out along the lines of the old piece. But my smallest girl is a teensy bit too short - its okay for hoof trimming with her head cranked up a bit, but for milking i want her to be comfortable. 

I made mine folding too, b/c my barn is kind of small. However reality kicks in and says its easier to leave it up all the time, so i just moved some other stuff outside under the shed roof instead (shavings, one of my feed containers - unimportant stuff lol)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is incredible.....great job.....I want one....LOL :wink: :thumb:


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

That looks great!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats nice, especially the folding part


----------



## goinggoaty (May 19, 2010)

:laugh: "Overbuilds" exactly why I'm having my husband build the metal one it will literally be indestructible, I made the first one by myself and well my modest building wasn't up to the job... But when he gets done I'll post pics and everyone can laugh at my ridiculously overbuilt stand that will probably be strong enough to hold a moose...


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome stand!!! but ummmm.... where's mine??? :scratch: :drool: :laugh:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the complements everyone! I'm pretty excited about it, it just makes everything feel more real which is super exciting. Myfainter and toth, if you lived closer I know my husband would build more for you guys. Again, thanks for all the wonderful support.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That looks great! Good work!


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

Would it be horrible trouble to ask dimensions? I dont milk but I do need one for working my goats. I have pygmy and boer and kiko. Some of the mat goats are big and pretty blame strong. I have been needing something for awhile and seeing your pic gave me the inspiration to "getrdone". If you cant do dimentions its ok. You got my building blood going.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Native87, the demensions are... 18" wide, 36" long, 16" high to top of platform, 12" from platform to bottom of stanchion (sp?), and the stanchion is 20" high, for an overall hight of 48". I hope this makes sense... If not let me know and I'll try to add the demensions to the pictures... I hope this helps!


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

That looks really nice!

My Pyrs crawled under the milkstand and dug a hole in the dirt. I went out, put Glennis on the stand and sat down on the corner as always. Next thing I know, I'm on the ground in a fire ant nest and Glennis and the milk stand are on top of me. Thankfully the head gate came open and she wasn't trapped ON TOP of me!


----------

